# Spanish Range cookers



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can buy old/used Spanish made solid fuel range cookers with integrated water heaters/boilers similar to the Aga/Rayburns? I've found a few Spanish made ranges for sale, but not with integrated boilers.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

This place has new Agas and Rayburns. I couldn't imagine having a cooker that would be so HOT in this country though, summers come without fail here! I suppose one would have to have an alternative cooker for half the year?

D'Olivaterra


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Madliz said:


> I suppose one would have to have an alternative cooker for half the year?


Yes, it's called a barbecue!


----------



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

Madliz said:


> This place has new Agas and Rayburns. I couldn't imagine having a cooker that would be so HOT in this country though, summers come without fail here! I suppose one would have to have an alternative cooker for half the year?
> 
> D'Olivaterra


Thanks you. We just figured that as we'll have lots of wood to burn, we may as well use it for cooking/tea/coffee and hot water. No point paying for gas or electric if you can get the same result for free.


----------

